# Our Girl Savannah Mae



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your girl. It is never easy to lose our loved once and having ashes home it does help with healing.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a very beautiful picture. Yes, having her ashes home does help. Healing takes time and I honestly don't think we ever are 100% healed but in time the memories bring smiles instead of tears.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your beautiful girl.

The name of your thread stopped me for a second as our previous golden girl was named Savannah and our current love is Sadie Mae.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you..
both are beautiful names aren't they..


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Savannah Mae was very beautiful.


----------

